# 3 or 4 Vane



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

I do. It looks cooler of course!
Actually, it's because I noticed a lot of the pros were doing it so I tried it and shot my PB--224-13 (I'm in youth pins) and won the classic so now I shoot four vanes lol. I also talked to one of the pros and he said he's noticed that 4 is slightly more forgiving so that's what he shoots. Other than that, go experiment. My groups tightened up significantly at 50 yards with 4. Why, I don't know, but it works!


----------



## Wackerk (7 mo ago)

GottaLuvElite said:


> I do. It looks cooler of course!
> Actually, it's because I noticed a lot of the pros were doing it so I tried it and shot my PB--224-13 (I'm in youth pins) and won the classic so now I shoot four vanes lol. I also talked to one of the pros and he said he's noticed that 4 is slightly more forgiving so that's what he shoots. Other than that, go experiment. My groups tightened up significantly at 50 yards with 4. Why, I don't know, but it works!


Thanks I appreciate the information!


----------



## Jed_D (10 mo ago)

I switched from 3 blazer’s, to 4 x-vanes (2.25”). I made the switch to get more clearance to my sight housing. I wanted to have enough clearance to get a for sure 111 yard mark for the TAC novelty shot for the truck.(which I hit the line but didn’t get in) I use rage trypans and saw no difference in poi with broadheads or field points. I like the 4 fletch for 3d target and hunting. I’m going to stick with em. Fletch up a couple in 4 fletch see how you like them.


----------



## Bigwood (Sep 29, 2016)

I am shooting 4 blazers now but dont see a difference so I am transitioning back to 3 blazers


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

I shoot 4 fletch, the 75x105deg for more side clearance, just because I can track the flight and they are a bit slower up front, but seem to hold their own downrange at 60/70.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

3 For me. Shot some 4 vanes and slowed my arrows down enough that I didn’t want to resight my bow in with deer season here.


----------



## OurselvesAlone (Nov 26, 2018)

Wackerk said:


> Anyone shooting 4 vane for 3d and if so why did you switch?


I switched from 3 to 4 AAE max stealth vanes because my broadheads happened to group better with them


----------



## NM Tide Fan (5 mo ago)

I switched to 4 fletch Heat vanes this year for 3D. I think they fly better, but might just be my imagination. It does provide a little more cable clearance than Blazers so it might just be peace of mind


----------



## JakeV117 (7 mo ago)

I switched to them at the end of this season. I was shooting 3 TAC Driver 2.25s they flew and grouped super nice. Decided to try 4 for clearance, and heard rumors on better flight. I will say, there wasn’t much difference in point of impact with 3 vs 4. Shot an elk target at 61 yards Thursday, one 4 and two 3 fletch, put the all in the 10 ring. I like the 4 and will likely switch completely. Thinking about trying the TAC Driver 2” for the 4 fletch for weight reduction on the back side.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use 4 for hunting, 3 for 3D.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

The best explanation I’ve heard is Tim Gillinghams he goes in to why he finds it to be more forgiving and I’d say that it is it’s not much if you don’t shoot small groups in 55 plus bows but in lower poundage I see a significant difference one of my buddy’s I meat at an ASA’s nephew saw a significant difference when he switched to 4 in between London asa and the classic he was shooting about an inch tighter groups and I saw a post somewhere on here with testing the theory by someone who can shoot much better than myself and he has something like 2/8ths of an inch better average with 4 at different yardages and a bit tighter at 20 as well


----------



## T2Starling (Nov 30, 2021)

Wackerk said:


> Anyone shooting 4 vane for 3d and if so why did you switch?


I’ve tried both, couldn’t tell a big enough difference to justify wasting money and time on an extra fletch. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Maks97 (3 mo ago)

I tried 4 vanes at my last 3d. Shoot v-tac 23 with 4 2.25 x-vane and thats was very good. Flights and looks cool. I think 4 fletchs make sens when you use a fat shaft with small/short/low profile vanes.
But not tested that with 0.166 shafts. I think that it might be a waste of vanes.


----------



## bigtex46 (Aug 22, 2012)

4 fetch for me. Just for cable clearance. Haven’t really noticed a difference in accuracy


----------



## Wackerk (7 mo ago)

I did fletch all my arrows with 4 and I feel they are shooting better. My groups at 50 are tighter after moving to 4 fletch. I’m shooting Superdrive 23’s.


----------



## MadDogDan (Apr 6, 2020)

My go to arrows for 3D are 5 fletched. My groups are tighter at farther distances and work really well out to 120 yards for TAC.

Arrows are 4mm Easton Superdrive Micros, 8.1 gpi, 5 AAE Hybrid 16 (1.6") vanes, 120 grain glue-in field point, 4mm pins, Beiter Pin Nocks.

Total Weight 395 grains @ 10.3% FOC


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been playing with 3/4 fletch for about 50 years. Sometimes it can make a difference, especially with broadheads, as it does enhance spin stabilization a bit. Shooting 3D and spots, especially at the closer ranges with a group of good shooters, it just increases the "fletch destruction rate". What it won't do, is correct poor tuning. It will never take a shot where it wasn't pointed. It has no effect on erratic form, or punching the release.

But if a shooter thinks it helps their score, use four. After all, _most_ of archery happens between your ears anyway.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i like 4.... because it doesnt matter how i nock the arrow....


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I like 3 fletch since I occasionally shoot a blade rest. 3 on a blade will leave less chance for contact should the blade spring back up before the fletching passes.


----------



## Marcusgumm101 (Apr 6, 2021)

I tried the 4 fletch trend out and ended up going back to 3 fletch on everything. Didn’t see any gain


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I have too much to say about 3 vs 4 fletch.

Cliff notes version - If you want to run shorter vanes for clearance issues, then they can be helpful. Bottom line, if you have enough vane with 3, you gain nothing by adding a 4th.

The long version of my opinion can be found here:









Did some testing with 4 Fletch arrows over the last few...


Some of my friends and fellow club members have made the switch to 4 fletch and have made some claims of improvement that I just couldn’t ignore. So I decided to do a little testing. (I wanted to put a bunch of shots before final tuning on my spot bow anyway) Equipment: Arrow 1 – Black Eagle...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> I have too much to say about 3 vs 4 fletch.
> 
> Cliff notes version - If you want to run shorter vanes for clearance issues, then they can be helpful. Bottom line, if you have enough vane with 3, you gain nothing by adding a 4th.


Exactly what I was going to say. Going to 4 vanes just increases vane surface area, same can be accomplished shooting 3 vanes but in a larger size to increase drag. Shoot 4 inch vanes instead of the little 1.5 inch ones....same effect


----------

